
Netflix new, brilliant strategy for China is to stay the hell out of the country - endswapper
http://qz.com/811941/netflixs-nflx-new-brilliant-strategy-for-china-is-to-stay-the-hell-out-of-the-country/
======
norea-armozel
It's about the only thing they can do considering how much of a mess the laws
are regarding foreign investment. Best to work with an established player that
has a good reputation than gamble on finding someone else to create the whole
system from scratch. At least then the govt won't give you much guff.

